# RIDE HEIGHT BETWEEN TACOMA/FRONTIER



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

I HAVE AN 05' FRONTIER AND EVERY TIME I PASS THE 05' TACOMA, IT LOOKS LIKE IT HAS A MUCH TALLER RIDE. AM I RIGHT? I WONDER IF IT IS THE OFFROAD SHOCKS ON THE TRD MODEL. IS THE NISMO TALLER THAN MY SE MODEL? THANKS 

:givebeer:


----------



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

My NISMO is not taller than your SE, The Tacoma is shaped different, ride height versus ground clearance are different though.


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

be happy you have more HP


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

DriBak said:


> My NISMO is not taller than your SE, The Tacoma is shaped different, ride height versus ground clearance are different though.


I thought the Nismo was like .5-1" taller than the SE version due to the offroad shocks and bigger tires. When I was looking at them on the lot, the SE definately seemed a bit lower compared to the Nismo next to it.


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

potsdamcartel said:


> be happy you have more HP


Yeah, but with an extra 500lbs we need a beefier engine.


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

The Tacoma's have been taller than the Frontier's since the Frontier's came out. I believe it is because of the bigger tires and shocks. For example, the older Tacoma's had 235-75-15 tires and TRD off road shock, therefore giving you a taller stance.


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

but don't forget that the tacomas also have oil bans and drivetrain components that hang BELOW the frame rails, whereas the frontiers do not, therefore giving more ground clearance.  BTW straight from both Nissan's and Toyota's website. Minimum running ground clearance for the tacoma 9.5 inches at the rear diff. Minimum for the Frontier is 9.8 and 10.1 for the Nismo.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

the nismo is slightly taller than the XE/SE/LE... Suspension and tires make up the difference

edit: i know i know no published specs per nissan say it, but park a nismo next to another model and you can see the difference...


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT ON IT, I CAN'T KEEP UP. THANKS FOR THE REPLIES. I ONLY ASK IF THERE WAS A HEIGHT DIFFERENCE BECAUSE I WANT TO MATCH THE TRD TACOMA. I LOVE MY FRONTIER AND I AM VERY PLEASED W/ THE TRUCK OVER ALL.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

jcivic00 said:


> but don't forget that the tacomas also have oil bans and drivetrain components that hang BELOW the frame rails, whereas the frontiers do not, therefore giving more ground clearance.  BTW straight from both Nissan's and Toyota's website. Minimum running ground clearance for the tacoma 9.5 inches at the rear diff. Minimum for the Frontier is 9.8 and 10.1 for the Nismo.



Actually, there are several places that Nissan lists 10.1 for the SE/Nismo/LE 4x4 CC as well...

Now go out and measure to the low point on your front skid and you will see that it is lower than 10.1. Pretty sure the rear pumpkin is too...

They measure someplace funny because I havent found it yet...


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> Actually, there are several places that Nissan lists 10.1 for the SE/Nismo/LE 4x4 CC as well...
> 
> Now go out and measure to the low point on your front skid and you will see that it is lower than 10.1. Pretty sure the rear pumpkin is too...
> 
> They measure someplace funny because I havent found it yet...


I SUSPECTED THAT IT WASN'T ACCURATE. I AM GOING TO CHECK RIGHT NOW. THANKS


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

heheh I would measure at my skid plate...but my SE doesnt have _any_ skid plates at all. 
Just had it on the lift yesterday. Its a 2x4 but I still take it offroad....


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

One other thing to clear up here. I'm pretty certain that the only difference in the NISMO suspension is the shocks. Shocks dont give you any lift, but they do affect ride. Springs can give lift but again, I'm almost certain they are the same across the board.

So, any height advantage the NISMO has is purely from the tires (and it's only about half an inch). I have looked at them parked side by side...about once a week for 4 months before I got my truck. There's not that much difference unless the Nismo has the rack on top then it looks taller.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> One other thing to clear up here. I'm pretty certain that the only difference in the NISMO suspension is the shocks. Shocks dont give you any lift, but they do affect ride. Springs can give lift but again, I'm almost certain they are the same across the board.
> 
> So, any height advantage the NISMO has is purely from the tires (and it's only about half an inch). I have looked at them parked side by side...about once a week for 4 months before I got my truck. There's not that much difference unless the Nismo has the rack on top then it looks taller.


thanks for the info. i basically wanted to match the new tacoma in ride height. i think i will leave the suspension just the way she is.
nick


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I had my Fronty parked next to a taco Today, and I made a couple observations.
The overall height is actually very similar. 
However, its the styling that makes the difference.
First off, they had the same size wheels (looked).
But, there is definatly more space between the tires and the rest of the truck (vertically). I found that the taco had a shorter body over all than the frontier. 
This is hard to explain.
The taco, was riding higher on its suspension, however, becasue the body was shorter, it matched my fronty in over all height. The Taco also has a much higher belt line than the Fronty, which adds to it. So I think the whole "its waaay taller" thing is actually an optical illusion. 
I wont say it was EXACTLY the same height, but it definately wasnt not too much taller. 

Mike


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

good to know! i was begining to worry that the "taco" owners had one up on us. ha! :thumbup:


----------

